# Tender/Sore Bump?



## ShelbyLC

I would normally post something like this in the pregnancy forums, but I feel like this may be the best place.

Is it normal for my bump to be so tender? I'm guessing it's because, with two, my uterus is expanding faster than normal and is therefore much more sensitive. But maybe I'm wrong? Anyone/anything pressing on my bump is so uncomfortable! Touching lightly is fine, but pressing is agony! No sharp pains, just...well, uncomfortable seems to be the only word for it! And, oh, the many times I've accidentally bumped against the kitchen counter or the sink! :nope:

Is this a normal pregnancy thing or is it more common with multiples?


----------



## lizziedripping

I had it with the twins but don't remember it with my singletons hun. I had sore skin which felt as though knives were piercing just beneath the surface whether I touched it or not - this didn't really start until well past 24wks tho, and was agony after 34wks. 

It sounds normal to me as twin pregnancy can throw up all kinds of weird and wonderful symptoms. It's likely your skin responding to the initial stretching and feels almost bruised to the touch, especially this being your first pregnancy. Certainly nothing to worry about xx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm having the same thing, Shelby. DH tossed his arm over my belly the other night in his sleep, and I just couldn't stand the pressure...I had to move his arm off me. I have a feeling it's due to all my organs being pushed around by my growing uterus. My digestive tract hasn't been too happy, either.


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'm glad it's not just me and nothing to worry about! OH was touching my belly when he got home from work and he pressed down a little. I had to tell him, "Look, I love you, but you've gotta stop that!"


----------



## drsquid

i was trying to feel my uterus and figure out where the top was (im only 10 weeks 5 days ). it isnt supposed to come above the brim til 12 weeks... but it was firm and tender nearly to my navel. asked the ob today... she was like... oh itll be much lower than your,,, oh wait, nope you are right; anyway i guess my point is that i was sure it was my uterus and not muscle cause it was so tender to push on. had a pap today and yowzer. first uncomfy one i ever had.


----------



## jogami

I'm glad you bought this up! I'm also feeling "bruised", for want of a better word, on my bump. Mine's worse when I'm sleeping, my bump aches. It's quite worrying as I lay down on one side it hurts, other side, it hurts. What hurts most is the hip pain I get if I lay on one side too long. It's a weird pain but I'm sure it's just RLP and all is just fine :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Oh, I hate trying to find a position to sleep in, too! Once I get comfortable, I pretty much don't move, and wake up with hip and shoulder pain. Could be that I need a new mattress, though!


----------



## Deethehippy

ShelbyLC said:


> Oh, I hate trying to find a position to sleep in, too! Once I get comfortable, I pretty much don't move, and wake up with hip and shoulder pain. Could be that I need a new mattress, though!

You don't need a new mattress hun, i think it's all part of the twin pregnancy thing. It only gets worse the bigger you get, see my thread about rib pain which i don't think is actual rib pains but just stretching like hell pains LOL
Have you tried lots of pillows to get comfy at night? :hugs:


----------



## ShelbyLC

Deethehippy said:


> ShelbyLC said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I hate trying to find a position to sleep in, too! Once I get comfortable, I pretty much don't move, and wake up with hip and shoulder pain. Could be that I need a new mattress, though!
> 
> You don't need a new mattress hun, i think it's all part of the twin pregnancy thing. It only gets worse the bigger you get, see my thread about rib pain which i don't think is actual rib pains but just stretching like hell pains LOL
> Have you tried lots of pillows to get comfy at night? :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh no, I definitely need a new mattress! It's an old bed. OH and I actually have a brand new mattress and bed set, but we're moving into a bigger place in the next month or so and don't want to set it up twice.

But I have been trying pillows. I normally stuff one under my midsection to support my bump, and it helps sometimes, unless I'm feeling especially nauseous - at times like that, anything touching me sets me off and makes me sick :wacko:


----------

